# Moving to alicante



## ajf1979 (Mar 9, 2012)

Moving to Rojales in July,with girlfriend and kids coming over next year, I know there's not much about but looking for work around there, I've got transport all plastering tools, i work for myself in Oldham greater Manchester, 32 years old, i can turn my hand to anything don't mind labouring,driving, anything really. thinking of trying to set up doing sail shades any things worth a try I suppose nothing to lose. Any way gone on enough if anyone could give me any helpfully info or even better offer me some work i'm hardworking and don't expect loads of wages thanks for taking the time to read. Thanks. Anthony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ajf1979 said:


> Moving to Rojales in July,with girlfriend and kids coming over next year, I know there's not much about but looking for work around there, I've got transport all plastering tools, i work for myself in Oldham greater Manchester, 32 years old, i can turn my hand to anything don't mind labouring,driving, anything really. thinking of trying to set up doing sail shades any things worth a try I suppose nothing to lose. Any way gone on enough if anyone could give me any helpfully info or even better offer me some work i'm hardworking and don't expect loads of wages thanks for taking the time to read. Thanks. Anthony


:welcome: & good luck 

have a look at the sticky threads above - there's lots of info there & a thread where you can post that you are looking for work.

if you have any questions about anything else - fire away !!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

To be honest there are literally thousands of people with your background who are out of work. IF you get work you'll be paid peanuts, self employed and your N.I. is 250 a month regardless if you have worked or not, not benefits to fall back on, nothing, nowt. You'd need to work about 30 hours a week to cover NI and rent on a pretty basic apartment. If the children are over about seven they would need a private school so you need to work another 40 hours a week to pay for that, add on fuel, food, power/utility and you'd need to work a 12-15 hour day seven days a week on the pay you'd likely receive and thats before you've had a beer. Not a good time to move in all honesty.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> To be honest there are literally thousands of people with your background who are out of work. IF you get work you'll be paid peanuts, self employed and your N.I. is 250 a month regardless if you have worked or not, not benefits to fall back on, nothing, nowt. You'd need to work about 30 hours a week to cover NI and rent on a pretty basic apartment. If the children are over about seven they would need a private school so you need to work another 40 hours a week to pay for that, add on fuel, food, power/utility and you'd need to work a 12-15 hour day seven days a week on the pay you'd likely receive and thats before you've had a beer. Not a good time to move in all honesty.


sadly just about all that is true - I'd stretch it to 9 or 10 though before you seriously need private school


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Please Don't.
And if you really must, don't burn all of your bridges in the Uk and have enough savings for a return fare back home.
The Grass really isn't that greener at this moment in time.


----------



## ajf1979 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! I know exactly were your coming from, the one thing what's worrying us is the school situation, we've got 2 kids one will be 14 and the other 11 and I presumed they could go to a state school, could anyone give us more information regarding this, thanks Anthony.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

ajf1979 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I know exactly were your coming from, the one thing what's worrying us is the school situation, we've got 2 kids one will be 14 and the other 11 and I presumed they could go to a state school, could anyone give us more information regarding this, thanks Anthony.


In my honest opinion it will be hard for them at that age to settle into a state school, especially the 14 year old. Imagine at that age when they have good friends and are studying for their qualifications to up sticks and go to a new country where they dont speak the language, where the kids learn a different curriculum, and just be plonked in a room with the other kids.

Best case scenario is that the 14 year old will be put in a class with 11 or 12 year olds because of the difficulties. Worst case if that your kid fails all his/her exams and is completely miserable.

Both are (IMHO) too old to be dropped into state schools but certainly the 14YO. For him/her you will really need to get them into an international english private school to make the changeover at least more seamless because they follow the UK system. 

It would be HELL on earth for a 14 year old and really screw up their future I can almost guarantee it in a state school - Even the "English Language" teachers often speak very poor English - I know, my OH's cousin is an English teacher and I am teaching HER english - its shocking (I would never criticise a Spanish for their English but she is a ruddy teacher in the subject FFS!)

Sorry to be blunt but obviously you need to know how it really is before you come!

As for your earlier post about work…. I can give you the phone numbers of probably 10-, 20, or 50 (with a little research) plasterers, buiders, "turn my hand to anything" people who are English, in the ALC region and on the brink of going bust… I am not saying dont come, but please spend time here, network, meet people and build the foundations before you make the move… 

In Spain if someone wants a plumber (or anyone for anything) they almost never so what we do in the UK and grab a phone book or go on the internet, they ask people who they recommend… evryone (spanish people and established brits) know someone for anything, or someone who knows someone and THAT is how business happens here, so if you are the new kid on the block its hard - get known here, get your name out there and get contacts before you move… PLEASE… PLEASE… really PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

Agree about the 14 year old. It's such an important age and a move like this could very easily ruin his or her chance of leaving school with any qualifications, if not put them off education all together. Can you imagine starting a new school in a language you couldn't speak at that age?

And no, at that age you don't just 'pick up' the language through immersion. It takes a lot of work and it takes at least a year, if not four or five to get to a level where you could cope with school in Spanish.

By all means come, if you _really, honestly_ think you have nothing to lose - make sure you always have the money to get home if needed. But I'd say you probably do have something to lose - namely this family you're clearly trying to build together. Sorry if that's harsh, but this could put strain on your relationship if the kids are unhappy. This needs to be thought out properly.


----------



## ajf1979 (Mar 9, 2012)

We thought that a state school would be more mixed, did not realise that it was totally Spanish, really opened our eyes to how big the move is!! any rough ideas of costs for private schools for 14 and 11 year old Rojales alicante area? thanks for all advice much appreciated even though it's not good news.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ajf1979 said:


> We thought that a state school would be more mixed, did not realise that it was totally Spanish, really opened our eyes to how big the move is!! any rough ideas of costs for private schools for 14 and 11 year old Rojales alicante area? thanks for all advice much appreciated even though it's not good news.


Hi there,
My advice would be to look at the stickies at the top of the page where you'll find so much info your head will be swimming! In the Useful Links sticky,
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/2725-spanish-forms-useful-links.html 
about the third post down, you'll find links to posts made about education, plus info about tax, cars, paperwork, websites, renting property and a big fat etc. Look at the other stickies too.
Happy reading, and ask if you need more info.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

International schools are usually around 500€ a month each child and then theres the uniforms,books, but they do follow the british currciulum and aim for GCSEs. When we were in Spain with our two children, it cost us around 3000€ including rent, bills, etc. State schools in Spain are Spanish, they have a totally different curriculum to British schools and unlike British schools, kids cant go up to the next year til they have passed exams, which as a foreigner they would struggle with. So your 14 yo would miss out on taking GCSEs and wouldnt be fluent enough in Spanish to take their general certificate. 

So regardless of work etc, I dont think now is a good time to be planning to do this. Its something we had to wrestle with too and we're now back in the UK cos my son needed to go to a college in the UK and the schooling costs in Spain were extortionate. My husband was commuting for work the whole time we lived in Spain, which wasnt ideal.

Maybe one day.......

Jo xxx


----------



## ajf1979 (Mar 9, 2012)

Best check the euro millions tonight then thanks for all the info


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ajf1979 said:


> Best check the euro millions tonight then thanks for all the info


I hate spoiling dreams tho. Why dont you do something like rent in Alicante for the kids summer holidays - a long holiday and see how it is?? You may find bits and pieces and you wont have to worry about schools or long term???? And by then you may have won the lottery and could stay lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry to add to the gloomy posts but your chances of finding work are almost zero.
As someone has said, you can trip over plasterers, plumbers, people who will 'turn my hand to anything' (I would prefer a qualified tradesperson not a Jack-of-All-Trades to work on my property as would most people) here in Spain, certainly on this part of the coast.
Add to that the fact that British 'tradesmen' have a poor reputation here as many who claim to be mechanics, plasterers, plumbers etc. have no qualification and no real skill.
You would have problems bringing your car or van here, if it is RHD on British plates as after a period of residence you will be driving illegally. You cannot drive a UK-plated sign-painted vehicle here either.
There is huge unemployment in Spain -almost 25% as opposed to 8% in the UK. It's over 30% in some parts of the Costa del Sol. As someone has pointed out, you would not qualify for free healthcare until you had paid into the system. If you work illegally -on the black - you will never qualify for free health care.
Not speaking Spanish will be a major handicap. If you weren't particularly academic when you were at school you may find it especially difficult to learn. With no Spanish and no established reputation....who would be your client base?There aren't that many British immigrants around now....so many have gone back to the UK and many more would like to but are stuck with unsaleable properties.
As for schools for your children...unless you can afford the fees for private international schools, best to forget about it, especially for the fourteen-year-old.
What would he do when he leaves school at sixteen? Half of the young people in Spain are unemployed.
To conclude, the only people who are thinking of emigrating to Spain should be retired people -and only then with good pension incomes, professional people with secure well-paid jobs lined up, people with businesses in the UK which they can run from Spain or anyone with a secure job with a contract and a good wage.
People will tell you you have nothing to lose so go for it. That is extremely foolish, irresponsible advice for people with children.
Jo's advice is sound: come for a holiday, not a package deal or a hotel stay, but renting and living if only for a month doing the usual daily chores etc. Then you can see things for yourself.
But even doing that in no way prepares you for the experience of actually living in any foreign country.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ajf1979 said:


> We thought that a state school would be more mixed, *did not realise that it was totally Spanish,* really opened our eyes to how big the move is!! any rough ideas of costs for private schools for 14 and 11 year old Rojales alicante area? thanks for all advice much appreciated even though it's not good news.




Why did you think that, I wonder? This is Spain, after all...
If that has opened your eyes -which is good - I wonder what Spanish bureaucracy, the depressed state of the economy as evident by the number of boarded up commercial premises, the depressed state of the housing market as seen by the huige number of flats and houses for sale and the five million Spanish queuing for jobs will do for your vision.

You really do need to make a prolonged recce trip.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Why did you think that, I wonder? This is Spain, after all...
> If that has opened your eyes -which is good - I wonder what Spanish bureaucracy, the depressed state of the economy as evident by the number of boarded up commercial premises, the depressed state of the housing market as seen by the huige number of flats and houses for sale and the five million Spanish queuing for jobs will do for your vision.
> 
> You really do need to make a prolonged recce trip.


Yep a couple of months to test the water is the best as Markand Xabia suggested… summer hols is a good time when the kids are off but remember that if you come in the summer you will see (to a certain extent) a buzzing spain, but remember that most are tourists who go home in 2 weeks, many expats come for extended trips but go home again, so what you see in the summer months isnt necessarily the year round depression that those of us who are fortunate (or unfortunate depends how you look at it) enough to live here see!

I mentioned recently, I had my car serviced recently - found a fantastic mobile mechanic. Different trade to you but exactly the same situation. This guy was about 50, he had been a mechanic all his life in the UK and came to spain 10 years ago and started his business here… 

He charged me just 35 euros in labour for a full service (plus parts of course) and it took him about 2.5 hours. Also he had to drive 40 mins to get here and home again… and he said that now he really struggles for work despite 10 years here, an excellent reputation, and doing a great job. He even said that his van (which was a bit old and battered) needs work and he cant afford to buy the parts.

If these guys who have been at it for so long and are well established are struggling then there is very little hope for newcomers. Likewise I am established here and my partner is spanish but even I am cutting back and being more careful (as are most expats) so with less people here to target, most of them on tighter budgets, and more and more people coming in search of teh dream… recipe for disaster… and with a 14YO you need to ensure he gets stable education.. whilst he may adjust if you get him into a private school, it will be a nig upheaval and if you then end up returning to the uk like so many do, he has to go through it all again!

Sorry, i really want to tell you to pack yrou bags and jump on a flght because the sun always shines and everyone leads a much mroe laid back relaxed life but if I (or anyone here) told you that they would be lying!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

ajf1979 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I know exactly were your coming from, the one thing what's worrying us is the school situation, we've got 2 kids one will be 14 and the other 11 and I presumed they could go to a state school, could anyone give us more information regarding this, thanks Anthony.


They both need private Schools, don't kid yourself they don't. They won't have a hope in hell of passing anything really if you put them in a State school at their ages. Spain is not like the UK where the local authority will take on tutors to cover the language requirements of new pupils. You would be really pooping on their futures to think they will just pick up the language... they will but just not at a level needed to succeed in School work.

Cost wise it will be in the region of £10,000 a year for both to cover fees and other costs or to put it another way, 40 hours work every week, fifty two weeks of the year at €5 an hour just to pay the School bill.

Someone on this forum said something like "Spain is a great place to live if you have money, not so great if you need to earn money" Without a permanent job with contract and a good fixed salary life would be extremely hard for you and your family which begs the question "Do you want to put them through it"

Go out and have a look, note how many bars are shut, how many are up for sale, look at the half constructed properties which reflect the collapse of the building trade, remember you don't speak the language, know the rules, know people you can 'network'...think long and very hard chap but good luck anyway.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mary i called you mark in the above… sorry chuck! ist my figners nto woking priperyl


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> mary i called you mark in the above… sorry chuck! ist my figners nto woking priperyl



I forgive you....

I'm not into dungarees, rolled-up sleeves, tattoos, pint mug in hand kind of thing....


Not exactly Jennifer Aniston either, though...

Just me...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I forgive you....
> 
> I'm not into dungarees, rolled-up sleeves, tattoos, pint mug in hand kind of thing....
> 
> ...


jaja :kiss:


----------

